# Penn International



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Has anybody tried to cast with one of the Penn Internationals 12 16 20 etc
Just wondering.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "skunked",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i have checked out the 12lb international and it is a fighting reel and not made for casting that i can see or read. i'm seriously thinking about getting a 12 lb for a fighting reel while king rigging. i expect that the larger 16 and 20 will also not have a casting ability as they are much larger. 
my thoughts only !


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

That's what I thougt about the Internationals, guess it would make a good reel for a fighting rod but guesses it would be bad for casting.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

there are some smaller internationals for casting, i believe its the 965 0r 945, something like that. ive seen them on heavers.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Guys,

The 975 is not a bad reel for casting
but I would go to an ABU before I would pay
$200 for a 975.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i agree with you totally shorebird, i have a 7500 and a 7800 and love them both.


----------

